# botox?



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if botox is a no-no when you have Graves? Not for the TED but for forehead lines?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> Does anyone know if botox is a no-no when you have Graves? Not for the TED but for forehead lines?


I know it was not good for my girlfriend and she did not have Graves'. She had botox, liposuction and collagen injections. She died at the age of 40 from cancer in her entire body.

Tch; a very very sad story indeed. Be wary..............okay?


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

that is very, very scary indeed


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> that is very, very scary indeed


Yep; and my intent was only to keep you safe. You have enough health issues right now.

It is a true story. And I think if I recall correctly, she had breast implants as well. Tch.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I totally get that Andros. You have been very loving and supportive with me from day one and it means the world to me. I'm feeling so ...yuck...lately. So of course I look at myself and think what would make me feel better? Oh, how about getting rid of those lines b/t my eyebrows! But, you are right. Nothing is worth my health and right now I need to be really, really careful b/c I'm not stabilized. I'll just keep telling myself "focus on getting well". xoxoxoo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> I totally get that Andros. You have been very loving and supportive with me from day one and it means the world to me. I'm feeling so ...yuck...lately. So of course I look at myself and think what would make me feel better? Oh, how about getting rid of those lines b/t my eyebrows! But, you are right. Nothing is worth my health and right now I need to be really, really careful b/c I'm not stabilized. I'll just keep telling myself "focus on getting well". xoxoxoo


The time to look at what might be done and how is after you have been on the "wellness" pathway for about 18 months. The body is a major miracle and much healing can take place including wrinkles.

Then you can reassess and perhaps at that time; things won't be as bad as you once thought.

Do know I hear you loud and clear though. Graves' wrecked my face and other body parts. We soldier on; right?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have deep, deep, deep forehead lines and admit that I've dreamed about botox, but never had the guts to do it...it just seemed too freaky. Anyway, if you want to treat yourself, buy this stuff. It's on the pricier side of things, but it does help (is not a miracle, but it does improve skin).


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's what GED did to my forehead. There are muscles in your forehead that the eyes use in your forehead. Graves also attacked those muscles making most of those wrinkles go away but left a horrible expression in my face. Everyone is different but I wouldn't give those graves attacking antibodies a reason to attack those muscles more than they could. I don't recoginize myself in pictures I feel my new look is monsterous. Like Andros said give it 18 months of good consistent labs before you make any decisions regarding that type of procedure.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so glad that I thought to check here first. I was so tempted. And although I don't like the answers (lol) I will heed the advice.

Thank you ladies!

Will check out the Kiels. Thanks Joplin1975


----------

